# Cocklawburn beach limekilns



## jonney (May 13, 2012)

Well I found these limekilns whilst checking out the gun emplacement in the old lime quarry. The only history I can find on the place is this from ' keys to the past' website

In the 18th century the area had returned to prosperity, with some of the larger settlements expanding at the expense of the smaller hamlets, which often became completely deserted. The main industry was making wooden shoes and clogs for the army and navy. In this period, mining also became more important. It was at its peak in the late 19th and early 20th centuries, when several collieries could be found in the parish. Another major industry was quarrying and burning limestone. This made lime, which was used to improve the quality of the soil. New farming techniques like this helped make the 18th and early 19th centuries a time of great wealth for farmers. The money they made was often spent on new farm building and houses, many of which can be seen in the parish.





































up top











Not much of a report but I thought I would share the pics anyway. Hope you enjoyed

Cheers Jon


----------



## flyboys90 (May 14, 2012)

Some great fossils to be found here!


----------

